
Show HN: A simple CLI csv viewer - treve
https://github.com/evert/csv123
======
treve
I mostly started this to do a fun little prototype in an evening, but now I'm
a bit excited about it and might add new features over time.

This just grew out of frustration that I couldn't find a simple CLI tool to
view .csv files in a sane way.

When I grew up and my parents got their first 386 PC, my dad would always have
Lotus 1-2-3 open while I would stare over his shoulder. I was 7 years old and
completely obsessed about computers no matter how boring the task. So this is
dedicated to him. Thanks for sparking the flame.

~~~
app4soft
Could you write also Python-version of this script?

~~~
lookACamel
Checkout visidata.

